# TF2 Voice Static



## Dranslin (Mar 11, 2009)

Heh this has probably been asked before here... but i'll post anyways, repost of my journal by the by:http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/659358/

Alright, this has been driving me mad and has stumped me short of going and getting a new sound card... I havn't yet because I don't have the money for it. I've seen this posted on quite a few different forums and people have posted answers to it but most of those answers won't work for me. Toggling mic boost in and out of TF2 doesn't do anything, nor does adjusting the sound... I can't simply mute line in and such in the recording panel for the fact that it doesn't allow me to, it just says select. Also skype, teamspeak, ventrilo and such programs work with not static, any advice?

Pic of my sound settings: http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c.....ent=Screen.png


Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 11, 2009)

A) Do you use a USB microphone?
B) Is microphone boost turned off in Windows as well?
C) Is microphone boost in TF2 actually turned off? It's had this nasty habit of re-enabling itself as soon as you close the options dialog as of late.
D) Have you checked to see if TF2 is, for some reason, changing your microphone's input line?


----------



## Dranslin (Mar 11, 2009)

A: No
B: Yes
C: Yes
D: Mmm... I've tabbed out during the game and checked, it doesn't change my mic's input line.

With the microphone boost i've tested it with each setting of windows and TF2 mic boost on and off. No change.


----------

